# HELP! How to change brake discs?



## HipsteRR (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, so my 2004 X-Trail went in for service at the dealers and they checked the brakes as usual - the pads were close to going and the discs were worn too - no surprise there, and no surprise that they wanted me to pay a small fortune for the privilege of them ripping me off...

Anyhow, decided to replace pads/discs myself with the help of a mechanic friend. Have searched this and other forums with no luck yet, but looking for a guide on how to remove/replace the discs (rotors) - found the excellent guide on the Australian forum onhow to replace the pads but need info on the discs...

If anyone can help with a guide/pictures/torque settings for any bolts etc I'd be grateful...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

HipsteRR said:


> Ok, so my 2004 X-Trail went in for service at the dealers and they checked the brakes as usual - the pads were close to going and the discs were worn too - no surprise there, and no surprise that they wanted me to pay a small fortune for the privilege of them ripping me off...
> 
> Anyhow, decided to replace pads/discs myself with the help of a mechanic friend. Have searched this and other forums with no luck yet, but looking for a guide on how to remove/replace the discs (rotors) - found the excellent guide on the Australian forum onhow to replace the pads but need info on the discs...
> 
> If anyone can help with a guide/pictures/torque settings for any bolts etc I'd be grateful...


Get yourself a copy of the ESM - its all covered in there, and is relatively easiy. Dont go for the Nissan Disks and pads - I went for EBC greenstuff 6000 pads and disks - better quality and about 2/3 the cost.

Tiz worth reading this thread too.


----------



## HipsteRR (Nov 10, 2009)

thats what I went for - got a good deal on EBC discs + went for the greenstuff pads too. Haven't been able to find a manual yet - Haynes don't do one (?) +searches not found one so far. Any ideas where i can get one, or links to a copy..?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

PM sent.:givebeer:


----------



## HipsteRR (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, got it. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## CillianMcCar (Sep 28, 2014)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> PM sent.:givebeer:


Hi Mad Hat Man - could you help me out with this as well??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Any youtube video on changing brakes on a Nissan can show you how. I believe Eric the car guy does either a Maxima or a Muranos rear brakes video, which is for all purposes the same exact procedure you would use on your X trail.
torque values for the caliper slide pins is something like 14 lbs.
For the 19mm caliper bolts if memory serves its 100lbs or so.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

plenty of T30 esd's on ebay

Nissan X-Trail 2005 & 2006 T30 Series Workshop Manual (Download) | eBay


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

You have a friend that's a *mechanic* and you both don't know how to change standard discs with internal e-brake?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Zac that was posted 5 years ago, are you really expecting an answer?


----------

